# 1st attempt @ grooming my puppy



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

My pictures didn't upload. They showed as being uploaded before I submitted this. I also wrote the same post (w/attachments) earlier today and it never showed up. Ugh!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm trying to do one attachment here to see if it works.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hmm, to do attachments I'll do a step by step for you incase you're missing something...?

Below the reply box click on the "manage attachments" button. It will bring up a separate window.

Click on "choose file" and select the file you want from your computer. Double click your selection, or click once and then click the "open" button.

Beside the "choose file" button should now be the file name of the selected photo.

click on the next "choose file" button to select a different photo. and so on for anything up to the 9 "slots" it has there. When you have all the photos you want selected, click on the first "upload" button. It will upload, and the refresh the window to show a list of the uploaded photos.

That's all you have to do to attach photos from your computer. You can "place" the attachment into your post using the paper-clip symbol just above where I'm writing my reply, but it's not necessary (ie if I don't use that option, the attachments will default at the bottom of the post)





***ETA*** lmao, and now you've got it anyway! hahaha!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't any stacked pictures of Pie and am not sure I could get her to stand still long enough to get one. If she's awake, she's on the move. The last picture of her shows her bubble butt, though it's not really as big as the picture makes it look. I think the angle played it up. 

Thanks for taking the time to read these!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, fast response! Thank you. I did it that way last time and it didn't work. Maybe it's my PC that's having trouble. It is really slow! 

What time is it in your neck of the woods?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it's 9pm on valentines day here. lol!

She does look better, though it's hard to tell from moving shots! lol! She has a LOT of fuzz, enjoy it for now cos she'll never have it again... But if you want to trim it back then the whole lot really needs to tighten up a lot cos she's big all around with the hair!!! lol

Her tail has limp hair on it so it won't pull off a good pom yet, but also be careful not to shave too far up it, I don't THINK you have, but that last pic makes it look like it could have??

Anyway, well done on tackling it!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd never even seen a poodle as a puppy before getting her, so I don't know how she should look. LOL To me she looks fat, fat, fat. I thought that may be because I've always had sight hounds (that's why the name "Skinnydoggz"). I guess I should have listened to myself. Now that I know she does have too much coat, I'm afraid I'll butcher it if I hand scissor because of my inexperience. I don't know if I should just jump in or if I should use guide combs (comb guides?), then try to neaten. I'm unsure about how to blend the body into the top line/neck (since I'm hoping to grow a long TK on her). Questions, question, questions... At least now I can stop staring at her pondering the length of her coat. tee hee

We have an appt. at a training center this morning to check them out and so they can check her out before signing up for puppy kindergarten. I'm wondering if I should attempt to cut her hair shorter before then so she doesn't look like a dandelion. 8^O If I mess it up, I'll be embarrassed about it. Then again, I'm really good at laughing at myself, so I could just do that. LOL

Thanks so much for the quick and honest response. I truly appreciate it. I could hear the humor in your 'voice' while reading about "big all around with the hair". You are wonderful at critiquing. You had me giggling!

Fondly, 
Lynn


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I personally like it pretty tight over the body, and full legs, neck & head. BUT, as you'll never get the puppy fur back again, be sure that's what you want before you go ahead and do it...!!!

I'd use the guide combs on her and then tidy with scissors, it's a lot of hair to try and free-shape without any real clue, so start with the combs for sure!

As for blending in her neck & topknot, just keep well back from the withers (top of the shoulder blades) so you have plenty of room to blend into the shorter body fluff. Leave a 'cape' of hair coming from the neck and just beyond the shoulders to blend in later, but have it short under the ears and down the throat. Take the lower shoulder blade area short to skim down into the legs too, but leave the upper area to have room to blend (better to leave a huge 'cape' to blend than take off too much!!) the body can all be short, and the hips and outer thighs too, skimming off down the thigh into the fuller legs...

Hmm, hard to explain in words! lol! But in any case, if you're not liking the fat look, then go for it! It's hair, and it will grow back!!!!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

No, I don't really like that fat look. The coat is too big for her pretty little face and skimpy little tail. That was a very clear description. I just wrote it down so I can refer to it while giving this a try. Now I just have to give it a try. That's all I can do to learn, right? As you said, it'll grow back. I think I'll wait until tomorrow to do it because I just got back from babysitting my 1 and 3 year old grandsons and they plum tucker me out! The wee one is like my puppy, if there's anything to find that'll get him into trouble, he'll find it. 8^D

You are the best! Thank you, thank you, thank you! 
Lynn & Pie


----------



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like a big fuzzy bear. :act-up: I’m still learning to groom my mini and it helps to know that the hair will always grow back.

It really is an art to get those evenly cut and shaped styles. Keep trying and don’t be afraid to take a chance.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i am taking notes too! i also have never groomed a poodle that young, and my preference is always more trimmed look rather than scruffy fat puppy. I was wondering if i would be comitting some bad poodle grooming faux pas by trimming the puppy hair. please keep posting pics as i am learning too.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

ItzaClip said:


> i am taking notes too! i also have never groomed a poodle that young, and my preference is always more trimmed look rather than scruffy fat puppy. I was wondering if i would be comitting some bad poodle grooming faux pas by trimming the puppy hair. please keep posting pics as i am learning too.


I'm still laughing at myself for thinking she was supposed to have that much coat. She looks like a tick about to pop! I wish I could just blow on her like a dandelion and blow away the extra length.

How about you post some pictures too and we can learn and laugh at ourselves together! I have mixed feelings about grooming her. On the one hand, I'm excited to do it, but on the other I'm afraid I'll find I have no talent or eye for it. But, I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Awww, she looks just like my little guy, who is 12 weeks. I love the puppy fluff and I just can't bring myself to trim it down yet. After I dry him, I love the way it bounces when he walks.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

its a deal! though I dont have one yet, i am on wait list. but i will for sure display my stuff and hey does anyone know of any good dvds that show more than just pet trims?


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Gracie's Mum, I previously noticed Gracie on you profile picture and looked to see if you had other pictures. I was curious about if they looked alike. He looks adorable! Aren't they a riot!

ItzaClip, I know Jodi Murphy has some poodle DVS, but I don't know what's on them. Maybe her website, which I can't remember the name of at the moment, gives more info. 

I look forward to hearing when your new poodle arrives!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Do I have to bath her again to try using the guard combs on her? Idon't want to dry her skin/coat out by over bathing (since she just had a bath. Can I just make sure her coat is thoroughly brushed? The following typing is the work of Pie, who is on the bed with me and apparently wants to show her typing skills. LOL 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111122222222222111``11112``243jkdf q77


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

:curl-lip::curl-lip:


flyingduster said:


> I'd use the guide combs on her and then tidy with scissors, it's a lot of hair to try and free-shape without any real clue, so start with the combs for sure!


Very informative flyingduster...I wonder if you could tell me exactly how to get an even look using the combs. What number blade do you use, with the comb? Do you use a pin brush and keep brushing along with the clippers with the comb to get an even look?

I have tried the combs on one of my dogs and it still looked raggedy and uneven. I would really appreciate your advice.

Thanks


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I was wondering about clipper size too and was going to start out with a longer one and use shorter ones if needed (through my inexperienced eye). I've been envisioning the steps in the directions and upon further thought am not very sure about the "cape" part of it. Why the cape? I'll try to find pictures of puppies and see if that would help.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I just suggested a cape from the neck cos you said you wanted a big head & neck, and if you leave somewhat of a cape, you can blend it into the shorter body without ruining the growth you've got on the neck. You don't have to worry about the neck if you don't want to, it was just the most descriptive way I could think of to describe the area to leave longer rather than the areas you're clipping shorter... 

I use a 9 blade under my snap on combs personally. You can use a 30, 15, 10 or 9; your choice.  And there is no real art to getting them smooth, especially with the longer combs and on puppy fluff! lol! Back comb & clip, back comb & clip. Just keep back-combing the hair back up, and clipping it back down. And in the end I still use my scissors to smooth it out a bit. Long puppy fluff hangs down though, and it hard to get smooth at all so don't worry toooooo much about it; if you try too hard you'll start scissoring shorter and shorter and shorter! Just get it generally even and leave it be. 

You can get away without a bath for now, it won't be a perfect groom and you'll get more when you bath her again next time, but for now you can whack the length down and get a semi-ok groom on her!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

FD , do you used the Wahl stainless combs ? I just bought a set of them and they recommend using a 30 blade with them. I was planning to try to use a 10 (I dont have a 30) but I also have a 9.. What difference do you see in using the different blades with them ?


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

You are being so patient with me! At some point (probably while over thinking this), I pictured a cape from the nape to the front of the dog. But maybe that's correct anyway since the chest is supposed to be rounded. I keep finding excuses to put off trying. First she's having too much fun playing. Then she's napping. I will make myself bite the bullet though.

She's such a wonderful little girl. My whippet is dog reactive, but they are the best of friends, pretty much inseparable. It's wonderful to see my boy having such a wonderful time. They play with gusto! Poodles rule! I don't know why I waited decades to let myself be blessed with one.

Thanks again!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Feathersprings said:


> FD , do you used the Wahl stainless combs ? I just bought a set of them and they recommend using a 30 blade with them. I was planning to try to use a 10 (I dont have a 30) but I also have a 9.. What difference do you see in using the different blades with them ?


I would love the answer to this questions also. 30 blades are very short, when you add a clip-on comb does it negate the size of the actual blade?
Example: You will get the same amount of hair clipped off using a 30 blade or a 9 blade...it all depends on the clip-on comb size?

Also, I would love someone's opinion on stainless clip-on combs versus plastic clip-on combs. I have been using the same Oster plastic clip-on combs for 20 years and was thinking of switching to stainless. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

feathersprings; yup I'm meaning the wahl snap on combs. You can most certainly use a 10 or 9 under them! I prefer a 9 personally, as the much wider teeth 'grab' the hair and cuts it off much easier than a 30 (which is inclined to squash the hair as much as it cuts it, meaning a lot more backcombing and re-clipping to get it coming down evenly) the only blade to NEVER EVER use with the wahl stainless steel blades is the 40 blade. NEVER! It WILL shatter your 40 blade! lol. But a 30, 15, 10 or 9 is fine. 


ok, now as for the 'cape' thing I tried to suggest, I realised as I was grooming today that it really was an obscure way to try and explain it, and that I could easily just SHOW you if you were there, but trying to say it in words was hard... and after shaving off a mini poodle today I went :doh: realising I should have SHOWN you what i meant before I shaved his neck down...! lol! oops. So instead I took pics of a bichon that gets left with a crest, obviously it's not a poodle so the throat and face would be shaved but seeing we're only supposed to be looking at the neck, we'll just focus on that... k?

here is pic #1; he's been bathed, dried, brushed, and had his whole body trimmed just leaving his head & neck totally un-trimmed (8 weeks of growth, his body & legs are done with the 5/8 blade) I have left an obvious line for the "cape" I was referring to previously so it shows up (I normally semi-blend with the clippers as I go, I tried not to here so it'd stand out!)









here is the same pic, with the lines DRAWN on










and to get that stupidly big ear out of the way:


















and then blended in (and the rest of his head trimmed)



















ugh. He's a really bad example of it. On a longer neck it IS more of a cape coming down the back of the neck across the shoulders, but on this dumpy lil guy it just looks blocky... lmao! I'll try get a better series next time a poodle is in....


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I've used both the plastic combs (mine are Laube's, I think) and the stainless Wahl's. I love the smoothness you can get with the stainless ones, but be aware, they are SUPER touchy. Any tiny little snag, we're talking the smallest of tangles you might have missed, and one of the stainless teeth can shift out of place, and when that happens, they'll ruin your blades by snapping teeth right off of them. #30 is recommended because it seems like this is the blade that happens LEAST with. I've lost two 10's and three 40's to these stainless things, and to be honest it made me put them away and go back to my plastic ones.

The company needs to find a way to stabilize the stainless teeth before I'll go back to them. They cut so beautifully, but blades are just way too expensive to replace.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the 40s WILL be killed by the stainless steel combs. No ifs or buts. They WILL be killed!! This isn't told on the info that comes with the combs, but it's widely said online. Never ever ever use a 40 with them!

I'm surprised you had a problem with your 10s though. I would suspect the blades weren't set up correctly for that to happen on a 10!! The whole reason it happens on a 40 blade is because the blade [the moving part] is so close to the tip of the teeth and knocks the tines on the comb causing the whole thing to rattle and shatter. A 10 blade shouldn't have it's blade close enough to the edge to be ABLE to do that... I've had the odd rattle happen, but it's cos I haven't attached the comb properly, and re adjusting it to set it on properly is fine.

I've never had a problem with them myself. And I use them multiple times a day on all sorts of coats and in all sorts of conditions [brushed or not, long and short, puppy coat and curls....] without them ever killing my blades. But I've known about the 40 blade issue and never gone that route!!


I HATE the plastic combs. I can scissor faster than I can use them! lol. Threw them all out a long time ago. haha!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

flyingduster I HATE the plastic combs. I can scissor faster than I can use them! lol. Threw them all out a long time ago. haha! 


lavilleroseI've lost two 10's and three 40's to these stainless things, and to be honest it made me put them away and go back to my plastic ones.

HMMM! I have the plastic combs...I find they give a rough finish and tangle very easy. On the other hand, I do not want my blades damaged by using stainless steel ones...but sounds like they do a better job. CONUNDRUM!!!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

flyingduster said:


> I would suspect the blades weren't set up correctly for that to happen on a 10!!


This doesn't surprise me, actually, I've had an incredibly bad run with sharpeners in the last few years. The guy I was using was so awful with blades I had to reset them myself most of the time (and I don't know what I'm doing, but at least I know that the cutting part shouldn't OVERLAP the bottom!)

I have yet to find a sharpener in my area who does the sort of work I expect. It's a huge pain.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks FD, I have found my plastic combs just tangle in the coat even combed out well... I was hoping the Stainless ones would be easier.. i hope i dont ruin blades as I dont have too many lOL! I just have the ones I kept when i sold my shop. Guess it is time to get the blade guy to get the extras sharpened and use a 10 since that is what i have the most of lOL!  I had read not to use the 40 blade.. which I dont have to worry about since I dont have one now... It is getting close to time to do a whole groom again soon... probably next week. Cant wait to give them a try.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I only have a minute to write because my 3 yr. old grandson will be here any minute. First, I love all these questions. They are educational. Second, I was in the groomers lounge group this a.m. and there's a long thread about what blade to use with combs. Most people agree that a bigger number comb is better (#9, 10 or 15). They also have trouble with combs catching and blades breaking with #40 blades. 

I tried using combs to clip Pie last night and the combs kept getting stuck. I had Murphy's law going on. Her coat was VERY staticky, she was wiggly, and the combs kept snagging in her hair. I'm guessing I'm not someone lucky enough to be born with a talent for grooming and will have to get good at it by practice, practice, practice. Her coat came out choppy and I simply didn't do a good job. I'm going to order some Royal Canine spray (is there a certain type I should get?). Is there a spray any of you prefer that makes the coat stand up for scissoring?

I'll post pictures later. I'm be embarrassed at how bad my groom job came out, but we can all just laugh about it and it will be a learning experience. My camera batteries must be dying. They don't hold a recharge, but I'll post as soon as I can. I'm going to need help in making her look presentable. 

I'm thoroughly enjoying all the posts! Thanks!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Dont ever be embarrassed about your groom attempts! It is a learning process that never quits! I am relearning after about a 10 yr layoff  Some things are coming back easily and some not so easy! Puppy coat is the hardest to get to look smooth... I always try and take off a little and then a little more when i am unsure of what i am doing..that way I can sort of work into it. And learning on a wiggly puppy is extra hard lOL!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I forgot to say that Pie was brushed out so a comb would go through her hair. Also, my #10 blade is now stuck on my clipper and will not come off. I think I must have bent something while trying to get the combs off of the blade. I either need to send the clipper out for repairs or try to dismantle the blade and see if I can find something bent on the latch or something.

My son came by to pick up my grandson and he was surprised at how much Pie has grown since he last saw her. He was also pleased at how playful she was. He grew up with sighthounds and they never played with such gusto. It's always wonderful to watch your kids' face light up, no matter what age they are.


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*puppy 1 st trim*

I think you did a great job, dont get rid of the fuzz, it only lasts a short while, if you want her body to look smaller, have more hair at the bottom of her legs, her face feet tail look nice, she is really cute, If you want to use attachment that is short but not too short try a #6 whal metal comb attachment, never use the plastic ones, they catch in hair, (my opinion and most groomers in Ireland)use over a #10 or #30 they seem to chew other blades up


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Ann, the pictures I posted were my first time doing face and feet and some scissoring. The last time, I wanted to do a full groom and I used plastic guard combs (intending to scissor to neaten). My goals may have been bigger than my talent. Sure enough, just as others mentioned, the combs got tangled in Pie's coat. Now she's all choppy. Luckily, because I wasn't clear on how to blend the nape of the neck into the back and shoulders, I left that area alone. I ordered a set of metal guard combs and some Crown Royale products. I'm hoping they arrive on time for me to try to fix her before her first Kindergarten 1 class. My #10 blade is still stuck on my clipper. Somewhere I have an old Oster Golden A5 that I hope I can use and that it's not so loud it scares Pie.

Flying Duster, I don't know if I mentioned yet how great your illustrations are! They clarified everything I was confused about. You truly are a generous person. I'm sure lots of other people will find all this information helpful too.


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*link for puppy trim, hope this helps*


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

[B said:


> HMMM! I have the plastic combs...I find they give a rough finish and tangle very easy. On the other hand, I do not want my blades damaged by using stainless steel ones...but sounds like they do a better job. CONUNDRUM!!![/B]


honestly the steel ones are way better, and i've only ever had aproblem with using #40(cause thats what i used with plastic ones) otherwise i always use a 30, but i am going to try a 9 cause i have tonnes of real soft coated guys that i am fluffing and reclipping like 6 times!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the video link, Ann! My speakers aren't working right, but I'll try to fix them. It looks like she was using thinning shears on the TK. Hmm. I wish your accent carried across into text. Irish and Scottish accents are the best!!!! My great grandparents came to the USA from Ireland, so I feel a kinship because of my roots.

ItzaClip, I used a 10 blade under the plastic ones. I wonder if that made them catch even more. I destroyed the coat on her back. Last night I used a 3 3/4 blade to smooth it out. There goes my puppy clip! That's okay. I think I was starting out over my head. Now I'll put less pressure on myself to do better than my meager experience will allow me to do. I LOVE the color of your dog. She looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

*steel vs plastic combs*



ItzaClip said:


> honestly the steel ones are way better!


Thank you for the info ItzaClip. I am definitely going to invest in some steel combs. Two of my girls have such thick curly coats right now so I will have to bath and trim them soon, and it sounds like steel combs will make the job so much easier then with plastic ones. It is still too cold here to just use a clipper without a comb (since I am still mastering the art of scissoring...if I ever do...HA!).


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*Metal comb attachments*

I only use the metal attachments, they are great and only use a #30 or #10 under them as the others seem to get shredded, The plastic get stuck in hair all the time and snag, you can buy DVD's Sue Zecco and well worth getting as you learn by watching over and over again


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you, Ann. I ordered some metal blades about a week ago. The are supposed to be here by Friday. I couldn't stand looking at Pie's choppy coat and clipped it. I still need to neaten her up, but she's so wiggly I haven't done that. Also, I'm slow at grooming and am trying to get her use to the procedure little by little. I'm enjoying it though! Grooming is like a living craft project. I'm sure I'll enjoy it more as I get better at it. On top of the fun of grooming, I get to share my home with an AWESOME creature.


----------

